# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Ukinuta kabina za dojenje u McDonaldsu u Jurišićevoj? Zašto?

## Tania

Nadam se da sam na dobrom mjestu otvorila topic. Naime, neugodno sam se iznenadila kad sam vidjela da je na mjestu nekadašnje kabine za dojenje u Jurišićevoj sad ponovno najobičniji stol. A baš je bila zgodna, s onom klupicom i šarenom zavjesom i velikim natpisom "kabina za dojenje", da ne kažem i praktična, često smo u prolazu svratili tamo. 

Zna li netko zašto su to maknuli?

I kad smo već kod kabina za dojenje, svaka pohvala ide Kiki i njihovoj sobi za dojenje!!!
I vrlo oštre kritike City centru One što nema baš nikakvih sadržaja za djecu.

----------


## Zorana

Ja osobno ni nisam ljubitelj tih odvojenih prostorija za dojenje. Ok, vjerujem da ima majki i beba kojima za dojenje godi mir i tisina. Ali, samo postojanje odvojenih prostorija mi nekako marginalizira dojenje. Asocira me na wc-e i sobe za presvlacenje beba, kao to je nesto sto se radi samo u privatnosti itd. 
Nadam se da nitko nece zamjeriti na kratkom osvrtu.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Meni te prostorije za dojenje nisu bile potrebne. Gdje smo ogladnili tu smo cikili. Pa i jednom hodajući od King Crossa do doma.   :Laughing:

----------


## antun tat

možda se neko dijete bunilo da ne može sisat' pored groznih plastičnih mirisa koji se isparavaju svuda oko meka?    :Unsure:

----------


## miha

> I kad smo već kod kabina za dojenje, svaka pohvala ide Kiki i njihovoj sobi za dojenje!!!.


ovo nisam skužila, jel to neki cinizam ili se što promijenilo :? ?

naime, kad sam ja s Rokom bila u kiki i tražila mjesto gdje bih ga podojila, žena na dječjem odjelu mi je rekla da sjednem na neki od izložbenih kreveta i to tamo obavim - pa i jesam...

----------


## mamaja

ja nemam ništa protiv odvojenog mjesta za dojenje. meni bruno nije htio sisati čim bi oko njega bilo ikakvih zanimljivosti, jednom sam ga podojila u merkatoru u sobi za previjanje i bilo mi je ok. ne trebaju nikakve šarene sličice ni igračkice, dovoljna je  stolica i mir.
postojanje mjesta za dojenje ne mora značiti da na drugim mjestima nije dozvoljeno dojenje, to je za one kojima je potreban mir. tako bar ja na to gledam.

----------


## ninni

> ja nemam ništa protiv odvojenog mjesta za dojenje. meni bruno nije htio sisati čim bi oko njega bilo ikakvih zanimljivosti, jednom sam ga podojila u merkatoru u sobi za previjanje i bilo mi je ok. ne trebaju nikakve šarene sličice ni igračkice, dovoljna je  stolica i mir.
> postojanje mjesta za dojenje ne mora značiti da na drugim mjestima nije dozvoljeno dojenje, to je za one kojima je potreban mir. tako bar ja na to gledam.


potpisujem

----------


## oka

Slažem se sa mamajom, tako je sa nama, nama je također p r i j e k o  potreban mir kod dojenja i ja bih bla sretna kad bi postojalo više prostorija za dojenje i preslačenje naravno.

----------


## anjica

i ja se također slažem s mamajom, npr. ni nas dvije nema šanse da dojimo kad je gužva oko nas

----------


## tweety

miha, u kiki sada postoji zaista lijepa/ugodna/praktična soba za dojenje, ali na njoj ne nacrtana beba sa bocom   :Rolling Eyes:  
i ja sam frana dojila posvuda, ali to ne znače da ne postoje mame i bebe kojima treba mirni kutak.
ja ga zbilja doživljavam kao mirni, a ne skriveni (ali ja sam se već na topicima o privatnimm školama i privatnim rodilištima dokazala kao totalna naivka, pa ostavljam prostora da sam to i u ovom slučaju)

----------


## Tania

> Meni te prostorije za dojenje nisu bile potrebne. Gdje smo ogladnili tu smo cikili.


Ja isto dijete presvlačim u kolicima, pa mi svejedno ne smetaju prostorije za presvlačenje djece, naprotiv, mislim da bi svaka veća robna kuća uz invalidski WC trebala imati i prostoriju za presvlačenje (pa i dojenje djece). 




> ovo nisam skužila, jel to neki cinizam ili se što promijenilo


Nije cinizam.   :Wink:   Na katu blizu igraonice, pored WC-a u Kiki postoji fenomenalno uređena soba za dojenje, sva u provansalskom stilu, tiha, mirna, udobna... ma predivna. 

Ja sam se strašno ugodno iznenadila, jer sam i ja prije toga dojila u onoj fotelji u obliku nogometne lopte.
Mislim da bi Roda kao udruga trebala isticati i simbolično nagrađivati ovakve pozitivne primjere.

----------


## miha

eto, sad si me zaintrigirala - moram u kiku  :Grin:  ...

----------


## Tania

Ako si bila u Ikeinoj sobi za dojenje, onda znaš otprilike kako je. 

Što se Jurišićeve tiče, meni baš fali mjesto za dojenje na tom potezu oko trga, ne da mi se s uplakanim djetetom juriti na prvu slobodnu klupu na Zrinjevcu. Baš mi je krivo što su to ukinuli, isto kao što mi je bilo krivo kad su maknuli onu presvlačilicu za bebe iz DM-a na Kvatriću. 
Ne kužim.. netko napravi neki pozitivan pomak i onda se nakon nekog vremena predomisli. Zašto?

----------


## ninaXY

Za one koji ne presvlače djecu u kolicima, ta kabina za dojenje je bila jedino mjesto u blizini Trga gdje se može presvući beba. A po zimi klupice ne dolaze u obzir. Stvarno šteta što su ju ukinuli  :Sad:  .

----------


## MalaSirena

> Za one koji ne presvlače djecu u kolicima, ta kabina za dojenje je bila jedino mjesto u blizini Trga gdje se može presvući beba. A po zimi klupice ne dolaze u obzir. Stvarno šteta što su ju ukinuli  .


Pa još uvijek ima ona daska za presvlačenje u ženskom WC-u, ne? (mislim na McDOn)

----------


## Tania

Hmmm... wc u MCd je više nego klaustrofobičan, ja jedva da mogu ući sa starijim klincem da operem tamo ruke, ne mogu si zamisliti da tamo moram presvlačiti dijete, a osim toga je na katu, znači ako si s kolicima- zaboravi.

Ja sam jednom dijete dojila i presvlačila u kabini za presvlačenje u Varteksu na trgu. Žena je ovako izbečila oči  :shock: 
A mislim što? Da ga odvedem na čevape ili da ga ostavim ukakanog?

Stvarno treba podići razinu svijesti ljudi da su takve kabine za bebače itekako potrebne, ako ne nužno potrebne, onda su stvarno praktične. 
Voljela bih kad bi se udruga angažirala oko toga da priupita čelne ljude zašto su to ukinuli i da potakne postavljanje presvlačilica i kabina za dojenje na drugim mjestima, restoranima, šoping centrima itd.   :Smile:

----------


## mfo

ima super kabina za presvlačenje u novom  javnom wc-u na Trgu, u onoj maloj uličici ispod katedrale i  ima lift da se s kolicima spustiš do dole

----------


## Tania

Nisam imala pojma ni za novi WC ni za lift. U kojoj ulici? Bakačevoj, gdje se prodaju svijeće? Ili onoj koja povezuje Vlašku s Bakačevom? U svakom slučaju dobra informacija, baš ću pogledati.

----------


## tridesetri

to sto smo uglavnom sve u stanju presvlaciti bebe u kolicima i dojiti u punom tramvaju samo ukazuje na zalosnu situaciju u nasoj zemlji.
apsolutno smatram da bi svaki veci ducan i restoran morao u sklopu imati sobu za dojenje i sobu za prematanje. 
a to sto ih uglavnom nema, je stvarno zalosno, isto ko sto je zalosno sto vecina velikih ducana za bebe i djecu imaju stepenice i nemaju liftove. to mi je vrhunac neukusa. kao da otprilike napravis dom za invalide sa stepenicama.

----------


## Tania

Da. Čak nemaju ni rampu, kad već imaju stepenice (npr. Tintilinić u Ilici se stvarno mogao potruditi pa staviti dvije tračnice za kolica, izvedivo je to itekako). A pazi dalje gluposti- Baby dućan u Maksimirskoj su preuredili i onda naknadno stavili stepenice (a prije preuređivanja nisu bile). 
Klovićeva- zdravstveno- odjel za komplikacije u trudnoći i porodiljski su nedavno premjestili na kat pa mame tegle kolica po stepenicama...

----------


## ninaXY

> ima super kabina za presvlačenje u novom  javnom wc-u na Trgu, u onoj maloj uličici ispod katedrale i  ima lift da se s kolicima spustiš do dole


Da li se naplaćuje korištenje?

----------


## bucka

> ima super kabina za presvlačenje u novom  javnom wc-u na Trgu, u onoj maloj uličici ispod katedrale i  ima lift da se s kolicima spustiš do dole


potpisujem!!! :D 
ne naplacuju presvlacenje beba!!

----------


## Tania

Samo da napomenem da sam konačno dobila odgovor na pitanje zašto je kabina ukinuta. Prenosim u cijelosti, maknula sam samo ime




> Poštovana,
> 
> 
> 
> Na početku, željeli bismo Vam se najtoplije zahvaliti na emailu koji ste nam uputili. U pravu ste – kutak za mame koji je u našem restoranu u Jurišićevoj bio predviđen kao zaseban prostor namijenjen majkama koje doje, na žalost nije zaživio na način zbog kojeg je inicijativa i bila pokrenuta. Iako je sama ideja doista posebna i predložile su je upravo majke s malom djecom, na kraju su se njime u gotovo zanemarivom broju koristile mame, dok smo se istovremeno suočili s nerazumijevanjem drugih gostiju i tehničkim poteškoćama oko osiguravanja izvorne namjene ovog prostora. Možemo Vam jedino sasvim iskreno reći da nam je žao što smo na kraju morali odustati od ove incijative zbog svih poteškoća koje doista nismo očekivali niti smo ih mogli predvidjeti. Iako ova konkretna inicijativa nije zaživjela, mi se izrazito trudimo izaći u susret mamama s malom djecom na niz drugih načina i nadalje će nam to biti prioritet. 
> 
> 
> 
> U nadi da ćete ostati naša gošća, još jednom se zahvaljujemo na Vašem pitanju, uz srdačan pozdrav,
> ...

----------


## Barbi

Nisam ni znala za tu sobu u McDonaldsu.

A u Kiki nekidan ja se zaputila isprobati sobu za dojenje, kadli tamo dječji rođendan. :shock:

----------


## oka

U sobi za dojenje se slavio dječiji rođendan ili  :?

----------


## Tania

Barbi, dječji rođendani su lijevo a soba za dojenje je desno kad uđeš kroz ona vrata (još su jedna vrata kojom je soba odijeljena od one za dječje rođendane).
Mislim da se može doći  i iz igraonice, ide se ravno kroz tu sobu za proslavu rođendana.

----------


## Mima

Dajte mi molim vas objasnite gdje je u Kiki igraonica? 
Znam gdje je soba za dojenje, tj. vidjela sam ta vrata, ali gdje je igraonica  :?

----------


## apricot

ako znaš gdje je soba za dojenje, onda znaš i gdje je igraonica: ne možeš do dojeće sobe, nego kroz igraonicu.

----------


## Mima

Vidjela sam vrata (ili oznaku, putokaz, ne sjećam se  :? ) od sobe za dojenje, ali niisam vidjela nikakvu oznaku/vrata za igraonicu.

----------


## NICOLE

I ja sam bila u Kiki ali nisam bila baš oduševljena.Ja sam bila na katu u kutu pokraj , čini mi se,spavaćih soba u nekom hodniku gdje je i wc.Inače mi dojimo gdje stignemo a u Ikei u Beču je predivna soba sa njihovim stolicama i igračkama...

----------


## Kejt

> Pa još uvijek ima ona daska za presvlačenje u ženskom WC-u, ne? (mislim na McDOn)


Po pitanju te daske, ja sam Elu tamo jedva uspjela presvuć s nekih tri mjeseca. Stisnuto, brate, sve. A i kad spustiš dasku, zakrčiš lijepo prolaz ... da mi je vidjet tog bajnog 'arhitekta'. Zbog svega toga, lijepo smo se presvlačili u toj sobi za dojenje na klupici.

----------


## aries24

ja bila neki dan presvući nou tamo, nisam znala da ne mogu sama gore s kolicima
jedna cura, zaposlenica se sama ponudila da mi pomogne odnijeti kolica gore i natrag
pohvala, nisam to očekivala, pogotovo jer nisam ništa jela, samo sam se došla poslužiti wc-om

----------


## Pticica

Samo tražite hostesu da vam pomogne to im je posao da pomognu ljudima, posebice mamama s djecom i invalidima. Neke čak donesu i jelo za stol mami s više djece. Pitajte nemojte imati srama. Što se tiče odvojenog prostora u Jurišićevoj stvarno ga nije koristilo puno mama, a ponajviše zato što je u Jurišićevoj uvijek ludnica.

----------

